# Caldwell House, Uplawmoor, Renfrewshire, August 2010



## RedDave (Aug 22, 2010)

Caldwell House is an 18th Century house whose architect and interior designer was [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Adam"]Robert Adam[/ame], who also designed Culzean Castle in Ayrshire, and Kenwood House in Hampstead, along with many other masterpieces of neoclassical architecture. It was the Mure family home until the early 20th Century, and later was converted into a hospital for mental defectives (see Records of Caldwell House, Uplawmoor, Renfrewshire, Scotland), before finally closing its doors in 1985. More information is available here: Caldwell House – a nearly-lost Adam classic. Since the "shocking set of photos" referred to, it has undergone further deterioration, and is now just a shell. The only indication of its days as a hospital is the remains of the lift, which was added after conversion. That is why I have put the report here, under Rural, rather than Hospitals & Asylums.

This building would have been worth preserving for its architecture. Sadly, it is probably too late to step in and restore it.

My photos were taken around sunset.











Remains of the lift shaft.










The porch.





The porch.















View from the top of the stairs.





View from the top of the stairs.















Doors of lift.





Strange window.

























If nothing else remains, there's probably a lavatory seat.


----------

